# Dan's knife-thingies.



## Twistington

So here we have it, the steel in the kitchen.








FLTR:
*Fujiwara FKH Petty*
*Length:* _120mm_
*Steel:* _SK4_
*Handle:* _Cocobolo, brass pins_


*Fujiwara FKM Gyuto*
*Length:* _180mm_
*Steel:* _Molybdenum Vanadium Stainless_
*Handle:* _Cocobolo, brass pins_


*Unknown Deba*
*Length:* _170mm(was 175mm)_
*Steel:* _White paper steel, unknown grade_
*Handle:* _Ebony, Cocobolo endcap_


*Dexter russell Butcher knife*
*Length:* _250mm_
*Steel:* _AISI 10XX?_
*Handle:* _Cocobolo, stainless pins_


*Satoshi Nakagohi Yanagiba*
*Length:* _270mm_
*Steel:* _White paper steel, unknown grade_
*Handle:* _Ebony, Bocote_


*Frosts flexible filleting knife*
*Length:* _220mm_
*Steel:* _Sandvik 12c27_
*Handle:* _Tamboti, buffalo_


*Lauri flexible filleting knife*
*Length:* _165mm_
*Steel:* _Unknown stainless_
*Handle:* _Olive, Cocobolo_
(works nice for cakes and opening mail, the only use it gets to be honest)


*Hiromoto Tenmi-Jyuraku Gyuto*
*Length:* _240mm_
*Steel:* _Aogami Super_
*Handle:* _Ironwood burl, brass pins_


*Kagayaki KV-8 Gyuto*
*Length:* _240mm_
*Steel:* _VG-10_
*Handle:* _Muhuhu, buffalo_








FLTR:
*Unknown Santoku*
*Length:* _165mm_
*Steel:* _White paper steel, unknown grade_
*Handle:* _Maple, imitation pearl_


*Frosts Chef knife*
*Length:* _250mm_
*Steel:* _Sandvik 12c27_
*Handle:* _Birch, Azobé/Bongossi_


*Frosts can opener/paint scraper*
*Length:* _240mm_
*Steel:* _Sandvik 12c27_
*Handle:* _Some random wood from the bin_


----------



## Johnny.B.Good

Wow! Great photographs Dan, and an impressive collection.

The Dexter butcher knife and handle on the yanagiba are my two favorite things.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Candlejack

These are great. Good to see them again!


I love the Frost Chef.
Perhaps i'll speak with you about rehandling in the future!


----------



## ecchef

Dan, I like the way the Frosts flex fillet looks as a wa. You have a nice collection there.


----------



## bieniek

Great peppermills  

I like the deba a lot!


----------



## Twistington

Thanks guys!

They got a new friend hanging on the magstrip now:







*Zensho Gyuto*
*Length:* _240mm_
*Steel:* _Blue #2_
*Handle:* _Amboyna burl, aluminum_


----------



## Johnny.B.Good

I really like the handle on this one Dan. Did you do it yourself? Impressive.


----------



## Twistington

Johnny.B.Good said:


> I really like the handle on this one Dan. Did you do it yourself? Impressive.



Yup, it's a little recreational hobby that i turn to when i have a few hours to kill.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good

Twistington said:


> Yup, it's a little recreational hobby that i turn to when i have a few hours to kill.



That would sure take me more than "a few" hours to complete! The lack of a large/visible ferrule (outside of the small amount of aluminum) gives this a unique look. Well done.


----------



## ThEoRy

Really nice. I like your tastes.


----------



## slowtyper

Nice! Can you tell us more about the doilies???? haha j/k


----------



## Twistington

Could not resist, fantastic knife.






*Kato Gyuto*
*Length:* _240mm(230mm on the edge)_
*Steel:* _Unknown/secret_
*Handle:* _Snakewood, Elforyn_


----------



## bieniek

we know, they dont know... :angel2:

fantastic indeed.

I can see no stock handle will make it a long time 

You have the basic handle or did you split it?


----------



## Twistington

bieniek said:


> we know, they dont know... :angel2:
> 
> fantastic indeed.
> 
> I can see no stock handle will make it a long time
> 
> You have the basic handle or did you split it?



Yeah that's true. 


No they don't tend to do that, i think this was some sort of record ~20days.

I wanted to save it, was really comfy but it was glued.  (a quick visit to the vise made a nice little piece of firewood out of it.  )


----------



## bieniek

Hehe you are crazy :viking:

But this is very interesting looking Handle. What is elforyn? What is the consistence? Does it feel like plastic? 

Is it your favourite knife now? Maksim ordered mine  Im waiting now...


----------



## macmiddlebrooks

Ahhh, love your style and DIY skills!


----------



## Twistington

macmiddlebrooks said:


> Ahhh, love your style and DIY skills!


Thank you! 



bieniek said:


> Hehe you are crazy :viking:
> 
> But this is very interesting looking Handle. What is elforyn? What is the consistence? Does it feel like plastic?
> 
> Is it your favourite knife now? Maksim ordered mine  Im waiting now...



Elforyn, I like it, easy to work with, hard and far away from plastic : http://elforyn.info/Materialen.htm

It's my favourite w/o a doubt, and every one who has handled it has had that strange smile on their faces during and after.

He told me you had one on order... but with a higher heel and longer?


----------



## bieniek

Hey thanks I think I have to invest a little and buy a bit of that!

Yes I did, 27 cm :spiteful:

You know, I have this weak spot for high heels


----------



## Birnando

So, basically all who tried that knife down in Helsingör eventually ends up with one?
That says somthing about it alright, I know I really like mine!

Great looking handle mate, and congrats to you too Mike


----------



## bieniek

Hey, B, you dont know how its called? 

Its the HYPE :rofl2:

Thanks, I cannot wait. Start to think what am I going to sell to make room.


----------



## Twistington

*Forgecraft Chef knife from Lefty*
*Length:* _245mm life left in this one_
*Steel:* _Old dirty carbon steel_
*Handle:* _Redwood from Mark_


----------



## maxim

Nice base and cool knives


----------



## Lefty

Dan, I might just have to steal this picture for my site 

Great work!


----------



## Twistington

been three years since last update... mid 2015!

Knives





Sharpening stones






Take care!
/Dan


----------



## DamageInc

Nice stuff you got there. I have this odd feeling that you like Itinomonns...

How do you think they compare to Kato and Shigefusa?


----------



## Mucho Bocho

Dan that is one hell of a battle kit.


----------



## Twistington

DamageInc said:


> Nice stuff you got there. I have this odd feeling that you like Itinomonns...
> 
> How do you think they compare to Kato and Shigefusa?



They tend to follow me home when I visit Maksim, a lot of bang for the buck compared to more expensive pieces they do the job and you won't baby them.


----------



## Twistington

Mucho Bocho said:


> Dan that is one hell of a battle kit.



It has gotten a bit out of hand, I realised this morning that I have more of them in a drawer... and one of my unicorns comming in today aswell. :S 
Time to thin the herd...


----------



## BJE1

What's the Suji in the top row 6th from the right?


----------



## Twistington

BJE1 said:


> What's the Suji in the top row 6th from the right?



Fujiwara FKM 270mm


----------

